# Orlando between Christmas and New Years



## PigsDad (May 20, 2008)

We will be visiting family in Tampa at Christmas this year, and are considering spending a few days, including New Year's Eve in Orlando at HGVC on I-Drive.  We know that the parks will be a zoo then, and since we "did" the parks less than a year ago, we were wondering about other activities in or around Orlando.

Would the Space Center be a good choice?  What other non-park activities would you recommend where we wouldn't be overwhelmed by the crowds?  Any ideas for New Year's Eve?  We will have our 7yo DD with us, and possibly my wife's elderly parents (but they are generally happy just spending the days at the resort).

Thanks!
Kurt


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 20, 2008)

The Space Center is on our to-do list at Thanksgiving.  Also may go over to see the Daytona International Speedway. They have a museum also, aka The Daytona Experience.


----------



## Sea Six (May 20, 2008)

During the holiday season we like to tour the many Disney resorts and see the beautiful decorations they put up in the hotel lobbies.  We drive to the Contemporary and visit there, then take the monorail to the Grand Floridian, and the Polynesian.  We also visit the Animal Kingdom Lodge, the Boardwalk, and several other resorts.  They let you park at each of the resorts for a few hours by showing your driver's license to the guard.  It's nice to go in the late afternoon/early evening when it starts to get dark and the lights are on.  They really know how to do it right for the holidays! It's our favorite time of the year and we go up there for most of their special events.


----------



## silvib (May 21, 2008)

The Gaylord Palms Hotel usually has something worthwhile to look at.  They've done a beautiful ice display in the past over the holiday period.


----------



## dvc_john (May 21, 2008)

PigsDad said:


> ... and are considering spending a few days, including New Year's Eve in Orlando at HGVC on I-Drive.



I hope you already have a reservation, or else only want a studio. The only availability I see for that time period is a studio (available at both locations).


----------



## PigsDad (May 21, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> I hope you already have a reservation, or else only want a studio. The only availability I see for that time period is a studio (available at both locations).


I just made my reservations yesterday.  But I just checked, and there is still plenty of availability for all unit types, except 3BR (although there is 3BR available at Seaworld).  Are you sure you have enough available points to see the larger unit types?

Thanks everyone for the suggestions -- please keep them coming!

Kurt


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 21, 2008)

the weather can be wonderful or freezing. we were there one year at this time and it was in the 30"s. we froze and needed to buy 2 sweatshirts each. but then it can be gorgeous in the 60-80"s. come prepared.


----------



## gjw007 (May 22, 2008)

If you haven't done it, I don't know that I would discount going to the Magic Kingdom.  The Xmas parade is nice, there is the Twas the Night Before Xmas show in the Galaxy Theater (to the best of my knowledge, this is the only time I've seen the theater being used), and the decorations of course.  True, it is a zoo, but if you like Christmas and don't mind not going on the rides, you can still have a good time.


----------



## dvc_john (May 22, 2008)

PigsDad said:


> Are you sure you have enough available points to see the larger unit types?
> 
> Kurt



Sorry. I keep forgetting about that. My 2008 points are all used up, and I don't have enough 2009 points left to borrow for anything larger than a studio.

I wish they would change it to show all availability, and maybe just color code or asterisk or something if you don't have enough points for something. I plan to cancel a 2009 reservation at an affiliate eventually, but I guess I won't be able to see any availability until after I do.

Here's a tip for anyone going to the parks though. I usually spend NY Eve at Epcot. But last year I went to MK on Dec 30th just for the fireworks. At MK, they do the NY eve fireworks on both the 30th and the 31st. I didn't spend the day there, but the crowds weren't all that bad in the evening. The crowds at Epcot on the 31st were huge though.


----------



## JLB (May 22, 2008)

OK, I'm reading, "We know it will be totally miserable and we are crazy for doing it, but is there some way we can do it and appear to be less crazy and miserable?"   

No.


----------



## PigsDad (May 22, 2008)

JLB said:


> OK, I'm reading, "We know it will be totally miserable and we are crazy for doing it, but is there some way we can do it and appear to be less crazy and miserable?"
> 
> No.



No, actually I am asking what there is to do _*other than*_ the parks.  I am perfectly fine not hitting the parks for this trip.  Are you saying the whole metropolis of Orlando will be so crowded that it is not worth even being present in that part of the state during that time?   I can't quite believe that.  I have received what sound like some good suggestions so far...

Kurt


----------



## JLB (May 22, 2008)

OK, if you are wanting positive suggestions to reduce your misery, do not go anywhere while you are there.

Unless you like traffic jams, crowds, and long waits anywhere and everywhere.

As an example, as if examples were necessary, the last time we checked out of OL, on the Sat morning after Christmas, the line of traffic on 192 going to Disney filled all lanes all the way from the Disney exit passed the signal light at OL.

The only way to pull out, and head that way, was on a red light and rather impolitely.  We then stayed in the lefthand lane, and turned into the shortcut into Disney once we crept to that point.  We drove through Disney, out the east side, and on about our business, which was killing time until our friends arrived at the airport.

The whole week and all of the Orlando area is like that.

Killing time was easy to do . . . in the traffic . . . at the gas station . . . at Wal Mart . . . anywhere and everywhere in Orlando.

Now more of it is coming back to me.  Because all of the main roads were jammed to a standstill on our trip to the airport, we knew not to take them after picking our friends up.  We knew to get the heck out of Dodge and on to SW FL.

So we took the toll road and then the side roads to Kissimmee, and they were somewhat moving, and we got to Shell's.  When we left Shell's, and 192 was not moving, all lanes, we took another side road to get to I-4 west of Kissimmee.  That was a slow drive, but a drive involving the vehicle moving forward.  When we got to I-4, sure enough eastbound toward Orlando was stopped dead, all lanes.

No, I don't believe you can escape it.  Why would you want to go there that week, and then try to find something else to do?  Why not just go somewhere else?  Why not just stay at home and beat your thumb with a hammer?   



PigsDad said:


> No, actually I am asking what there is to do _*other than*_ the parks.  I am perfectly fine not hitting the parks for this trip.  Are you saying the whole metropolis of Orlando will be so crowded that it is not worth even being present in that part of the state during that time?   I can't quite believe that.  I have received what sound like some good suggestions so far...
> 
> Kurt


----------



## janapur (May 22, 2008)

We will be there this coming week 52 and week 1 at OLCC. We plan to hang out at the resort for New Year's week. Thankfully, Orange Lake has lots to do. Is it unrealistic to think the parks will be safe from mobs during the first week of January?

Why do it? For us, we need a break from the frigid cold. A pool and nice resort are all I'm looking for and Orlando is an easy exchange for two weeks in a row. 

Jana


----------



## wcfr1 (May 22, 2008)

If you are going to visit family in Tampa why go all the way to the other coast? The Gulf Coast area is as nice as any other. It's also home to Dr. Beach's 2008 Beach of the Year. 

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5iEEI2SQgMMsQw_FSLH6ORa_n5siwD90QOC084


----------



## PigsDad (May 22, 2008)

JLB said:


> OK, if you are wanting positive suggestions to reduce your misery, do not go anywhere while you are there.


We may do exactly that.  My wife's parents (who will be with us) are not the type that like to go out.  We are staying at a very nice resort with plenty of activities onsite, so that may be the best idea yet!

But if we do venture out, I will be careful to not get anywhere near Disney!  I'll have a GPS, so maybe I will experiment w/ the backroads...

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## Sea Six (May 22, 2008)

janapur said:


> We will be there this coming week 52 and week 1 at OLCC. We plan to hang out at the resort for New Year's week. Thankfully, Orange Lake has lots to do. Is it unrealistic to think the parks will be safe from mobs during the first week of January?
> 
> Why do it? For us, we need a break from the frigid cold. A pool and nice resort are all I'm looking for and Orlando is an easy exchange for two weeks in a row.
> 
> Jana



If the afternoon highs are in the low 60's, you won't have big crowds to deal with at the pool.


----------



## anne1125 (May 23, 2008)

We are also there for week 1 - Jan. 1st to Jan. 8th.  Does it get less crowded for week 1?

Thanks.


----------



## dvc_john (May 23, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> We are also there for week 1 - Jan. 1st to Jan. 8th.  Does it get less crowded for week 1?



January 4 is a Sunday, so the crowds will really start to diminish January 5. Disney will generally keep up Christmas decorations, Osbourne Lights, Castle Lights (which were new last year), etc. through the 1st Sunday after New Year's.


----------



## jfitz (May 23, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> We are also there for week 1 - Jan. 1st to Jan. 8th.  Does it get less crowded for week 1?



You will experience very heavy crowds through Saturday, January 3rd.  Sunday, the 4th will be empty _by comparison _as most visitors are returning home.  However, since this is the first day for locals with seasonal passes to visit after the Christmas blackout period, many tend to do so.  The two weeks starting Monday, January 5th are among the least crowded weeks of the year.


----------



## JLB (May 23, 2008)

We have been going to FL weeks 1 and 2 for over 15 years.  Usetabe Orlando was a ghost town Week 1.

Then a few years back, I'm guessing '04, Week 1 was extremely crowded.  What made it worse is that the parks had not anticipated that, because it had never happened before, so they were shorthanded.

I don't know if that was just a quirk, or if those escaping Weeks 51 and 52 have made Week 1 busy too.



janapur said:


> Is it unrealistic to think the parks will be safe from mobs during the first week of January?


----------



## JLB (May 23, 2008)

Go against the flow.  A longer route, sometimes in the opposite direction, is often better.  I have heard resort desk people giving that same advice.

Example>>>Staying at OL, we had a mid-morning tee time north of DT Orlando.  Most would take 192 and I-4, but that would have been at peak going-to-Disney time.  Instead, we took the toll road north, then east, to just short of the golf course, played golf, then ate at Shell's before their noon menu ended.  We were back on I-4 westbound when the evening drivetime was eastbound, went to the toll roads, and back to OL without any delay at all.

Don't dine out when the crowd does.  2-5 PM is the best linner/dunch time.

I've never seen a toll road stopped because of heavy traffic.  I-4 almost always is.

If you like nature, try Blue Spring State Park in Deltona, on the way to Daytona.  It is on the St. Johns River and there is a spring there where manatees hang out.  You normally can see several.  You can even swim with them.

Of course, the Space Coast has a good day full of activities.



PigsDad said:


> We may do exactly that.  My wife's parents (who will be with us) are not the type that like to go out.  We are staying at a very nice resort with plenty of activities onsite, so that may be the best idea yet!
> 
> But if we do venture out, I will be careful to not get anywhere near Disney!  I'll have a GPS, so maybe I will experiment w/ the backroads...
> 
> ...


----------



## chesterbhoy (May 24, 2008)

Some good info - we are spending 20th - 27th Dec at HGVC Int Drive, then 3 nights at Tampa, then final 4 nights over New Year at Hard Rock Hotel at Universal - back to UK on 3rd Jan.

1st week will be spent at Seaworld, MGM Studios and mainly enjoying the resort pool. Gaylord has been recommended. Then off to Busch Gardens and using HRH room key to get front of line access at IOA/US over New Year.

Cant wait to wear my kilt on new year eve in orlando - hopefully abit warmer than at home!!!!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 26, 2008)

Has anyone going to Florida around Christmas/New Years (specifically week 52) booked airfare at a decent rate?  From Milwaukee, we're looking at $600+ into Ft. Lauderdale.  We're concerned that flying may be out and we'll be doing the long drive instead.


----------



## timeos2 (May 26, 2008)

*Can you go early & return late? If so you may save*



Timeshare Von said:


> Has anyone going to Florida around Christmas/New Years (specifically week 52) booked airfare at a decent rate?  From Milwaukee, we're looking at $600+ into Ft. Lauderdale.  We're concerned that flying may be out and we'll be doing the long drive instead.



The last two years we've been in Orlando during  that period. Even then we ended up driving as the airfares (plus car rental once there) would have added nearly $2000 to the trip. Since then airfares have only gone up. $600 may well be a bargain in a few more months. 

Interestingly if you can travel around 12/20 - 22 and back 1/4 or beyond the fares are MUCH lower.  At least they were in 2006.


----------



## JimJ (May 26, 2008)

JLB said:


> If you like nature, try Blue Spring State Park in Deltona, on the way to Daytona.  It is on the St. Johns River and there is a spring there where manatees hang out.  You normally can see several.  You can even swim with them.QUOTE]
> 
> You can't swim in the springs when the manatees are there.
> 
> ...


----------



## lvhmbh (May 27, 2008)

It was cold that week this year!!!!  We were up there at a bridge tournament that goes on New Year's week.  It was indeed very crowded.


----------



## JLB (May 27, 2008)

Using the Search feature should find threads about Dec-Jan weather in Orlando.  It should find a thread where I posted OL pool temps, varying from suitable for ice skating to 90 degrees.  Just pack a pool thermometer and pick your pool the first day.  

Our last Christmas week there included lots of swimming and hot-tubbing in the nearest EV pool.

Disney-fix day for our Disney fans fam was rainy all day and it never got above 40.  They stayed til 1:00, til they got kicked out. 

They admitted it was miserable.

We had several nice golfing days.

Golf, Shells, hot tub & Bud Light works for me.


----------



## CharlesS (Jun 5, 2008)

*Try AirTran Airways*



Timeshare Von said:


> Has anyone going to Florida around Christmas/New Years (specifically week 52) booked airfare at a decent rate?  From Milwaukee, we're looking at $600+ into Ft. Lauderdale.


Try AirTran Airways.  Milwaukee to Orlando, Sat to Sat (week 52) is about $360.
Charles


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 5, 2008)

Timeshare Von said:


> Has anyone going to Florida around Christmas/New Years (specifically week 52) booked airfare at a decent rate?  From Milwaukee, we're looking at $600+ into Ft. Lauderdale.  We're concerned that flying may be out and we'll be doing the long drive instead.



Thanks Charles!

I should have posted an update to this when I was able to snarf up $511 for two R/T tickets from Milwaukee to Orlando via AirTran - direct too - earlier this week (Tuesday I think it was).

We will be planning Saturday/Sunday 1/3-1/4 in Orlando and hope for a decent "park" day at either Disney or Universal before we head home at 7p on Sunday evening.


----------



## Marge007 (Jun 8, 2008)

First week of January is usually quiet at Disney!
Looking at 2009, probably slow from January 4 and on for at least 7-10 days after.


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope it starts before the 4th, we arrive on Jan. 1st.  Hoping for good weather.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 8, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> I hope it starts before the 4th, we arrive on Jan. 1st.  Hoping for good weather.



The last two years on January 1 the crowds disappeared. By the 3rd the area went from unbelievably crowded and frustrating to get around to practically deserted.  You should be fine but in the future we'll plan on South Fl for Christmas-New Years and Orlando - if we do it at all - before 12/23 or after 1/1 as otherwise the weather (often cool to cold although not this past year) and the crowds tend to make it a less than ideal time to be there.


----------



## azsunluvr (Jun 8, 2008)

Watch the weather reports. We were there Christmas to New Year 2001 and it was FREEZING! Temps in the 30's. Coats, gloves, scarves...the whole thing. Definitely no swimming!


----------

